# my girl got a face lift



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

from








to









I'd be great if it could fit a little better but o well. I'm selling the stock grill-lights btw, PM if you're interested. Here's a walk around the rest of the car...



































and a special thanks to..








...for making b14's less ugly


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, that looks nice, time for stealth though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha jar i cant believe you use that logo that hal made !

car looks wonderful ! pm me for we need to slap them liuspeed stickers on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: all u need is tints halo headlights and to be lowered


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

haha sorry i don't do stickers but you can put it on your website.



licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: all u need is tints halo headlights and to be lowered


not tints, i just put in cyr.clear headlights and its dropped 2 inches


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> not tints, i just put in cyr.clear headlights and its dropped 2 inches



forget gay projectors...crystal headlights own everything


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice improvement. Some B14 fogs would complete the front end.
Looks real smooth.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Another nicely done B14 and you're only one state away! You should check out the Wildwood car show May 7-9, i'm there every year. Some fogs and SE-L tail lights are really the only thing I can suggest. I'd say a light tint but see that you already shot down that idea. Keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i'd go but im working. plus i hate wildwood but yea tint only looks good all the way around and if you get caught cops will pull you over and scratch it off with a key


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> i'd go but im working. plus i hate wildwood but yea tint only looks good all the way around and if you get caught cops will pull you over and scratch it off with a key


find out what is legal in your state and stay within the law and they wont.
awsome wheels, I think with the black car you should have gone with the stealth heads and corners, but it looks great. The grille really does fill up the front end better, never liked the bar grille to begain with.


----------



## nomorhondas (Apr 8, 2005)

Very sexy car man. I wouldn't change a thing. The black rims w/ polished lip really set it off, black rims rock! LOL. I had to look twice because of the grill...when I first looked at it I was like...wow it almost looks like something you just drove off of the lot, besides the rims. Very clean car...heh and its black too! Oh btw my s14 is black with black rims....I think that is the most awesome color you can put on a car. Good job man!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> find out what is legal in your state and stay within the law and they wont.
> awsome wheels, I think with the black car you should have gone with the stealth heads and corners, but it looks great. The grille really does fill up the front end better, never liked the bar grille to begain with.


tint can only be on in the back, which looks dumb (half&half) n stealth stuff wasnt available at the time


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> tint can only be on in the back, which looks dumb (half&half) n stealth stuff wasnt available at the time


yeah, what I find is wierd for KY you can have this:

front 35
rear 18
very back 18.

in NJ for you it is lke this:
front none
rear anything
very back anything.


SO you could paint your back windows and windshield but nothing up front?!?!?

at least you don't live in a super sunny climate.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Jaralaccs said:


> from
> 
> I'd be great if it could fit a little better but o well. I'm selling the stock grill-lights btw, PM if you're interested. Here's a walk around the rest of the car...
> 
> ...


 luv the drop what kind of springs did u use ,i wanna drop mine juss like urs.Blk on blk looks good i have g.metal rims i will powder coat black that sh*t costs $75 per tire so i have to save up 1st,heres sum pix of my b14 lemme kno wut u think.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i like your rims better than mine. and they'll look even better black. my drop is eibach shitlines on kyb agx's but I dont recommend it. save for some teins


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucino grill is hot


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Jaralaccs said:


> i like your rims better than mine. and they'll look even better black. my drop is eibach shitlines on kyb agx's but I dont recommend it. save for some teins


 I just luv everything about your car,how much did u lower it in the front. Am getting some tein s en agx shocks is what is in my mind so far. Your car is still bad a** dude keep up the good work en am luvin ur paint too. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

snipher said:


> I just luv everything about your car,how much did u lower it in the front. Am getting some tein s en agx shocks is what is in my mind so far. Your car is still bad a** dude keep up the good work en am luvin ur paint too. :thumbup:


they lowered it like 1.8 in the back 2 in the front


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*Lowering springs install*



Radioaktiv said:


> Lucino grill is hot


 Hey do u know where i can go to install my lowering springs and kyb agx's,am in plano tx dont know any places to go to.I cant do by myself either some info would be nice if you know.My email add [email protected] thanx in advance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey hit me up im in plano i know a guy that can do it for ya


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey hit me up im in plano i know a guy that can do it for ya


  Just sent u a private message. A 200sx front bumper would be nice am looking for one,eny one has an idea of where to find one????


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Very Nice! Front looks much better!

You should think about pulling the chrome around the windows and replacing with black..


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

...eh.. it highlights my scratched to hell chrome lip


----------

